

Diaspora is now on GitHub - factorialboy
https://github.com/diaspora/diaspora

======
factorialboy
Dear Community,

We have been overwhelmed with your support the past week after our annoucnment
of Makr.io and the opening up of signups on joindiaspora.com. This week, we
are excited to share with you some important Diaspora announcements.

When we started Diaspora two years ago, the project kicked off with amazing
reception and support from people that believed in our ultimate goal: giving
users ownership over their data. It's a powerful idea, one that captured the
imaginations of millions of people across the world. This vision has expanded
and evolved over the past two years that we have been working on it as the
project has grown.

Diaspora* began when we were still at NYU—just four guys trying to scratch our
own itch. We had an idea about how social networks could work in a new and
exciting way. We intended to be done over the course of a summer, and with an
expected budget of $10,000 from our Kickstarter campaign. The reception of
this idea was so good that we managed to reach 20 times the expected amount in
donations, and the project expanded to cover far more than just a summer. It's
been over two years now, and we are proud of what Diaspora has become.

Today, the network has grown into thousands of people using our software in
hundreds of installations across the web. There are hundreds of pods that have
been created by community members, and it has become one of the biggest Github
projects to date. It has been translated to almost fifty languages, with
hundreds of developers worldwide contributing back to the project.

Diaspora has grown into something more than just a project four guys started
in their office at school. It is bigger than any one of us, the money we
raised, or the code we have written. It has developed into something that
people all over the world care about and are inspired by. We think the time is
right to reflect this reality, and put our code where our hearts lie.

Today, we are giving control of Diaspora to the community.

As a Free Software social project, we have an obligation to take this project
further, for the good of the community that revolves around it. Putting the
decisions for the project’s future in the hands of the community is one of the
highest benefits of any FOSS project, and we’d like to bring this benefit to
our users and developers. We still will remain as an important part this
community as the founders, but we want to make sure we are including all of
the people who care about Diaspora and want to see it succeed well into the
future.

If you look around, you’ll see that we’ve made an effort to open up to the
community more to help better serve it. We’ve opened up our Pivotal Tracker
for community developers help join in (You can sign up here), we’ve launched a
tool that deploys one-click installations to the Heroku app hosting service,
and we’ve updated joindiaspora.com to be more community-centric, showcasing
other pods a user can join.

This will not be an immediate shift over. Many details still need to be
stepped through. It is going to be a gradual process to open up more and more
to community governance over time. The goal is to make this an entirely
community-driven and community-run project. Sean Tilley, our Open Source
Community Manager will spearhead community efforts to see that this happens.
Stay tuned to our blog for a message from Sean concerning next steps, as well
as ways to get involved in helping with the transition process.

This is a new opportunity for Diaspora to grow further than ever before. We
can’t wait to see what we can do together.

Daniel and Maxwell

PS. We also want to give special thanks to a few people who recently, and over
the past few years, have shown us what a special community we have. It is by
no means complete: Mr ZYX, sean tilley, David Morley, Jan-Christoph Borchardt,
Joe Braun, David Morley, Hans Fase, Florian Staudacher, Movilla, Stephan
Schulz, Sarah Mei, Tom Scott, kinky joe, denschub, justin thomas, Steven
Hancock, Diasp, Jason Robinson

~~~
norswap
Honest question: why make a meme generator ?

------
grandalf
I think I've been following the project on github for over a year. Is this
new?

~~~
factorialboy
That's correct, this announcement is what's new:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4442143>

------
human_error
I'm quite confident that I've seen it on GitHub before. It may sound harsh but
no one will ever use it.

~~~
factorialboy
That's correct, this announcement is new:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4442143>

